# Joyeux Anniversaire à Monsieur LV4-26



## JazzByChas

Jean-Mi:

Pour un homme que est venue de très éloigné, nous le souhaitons un jour qui est plein de gaieté, de bonne cuisine, de belles boissons, et des amies et des aimés. Et bien sûr, une fête avec tous ses amies et vos compagnons de forum*.*

La fête a été commencé, et les lumières éteigné!

Salut!

Chas.


----------



## geve

Si la fête a commencé, me voilà ! Laissez-moi sortir mes petits papiers... (c'est que j'ai fait des recherches !) Alors voilà : 

Cher Jean-Michel, 

Puisqu'en ce jour la valeur de ton âge devient...

un nombre symétrique
qui comporte doublement le chiffre de la connaissance, l'harmonie, la sérénité, l'accomplissement et tout le tremblement (d'autres significations là)
et qui, apparemment, représente aux Etats-unis une taille habituelle de bidon qui contient des liquides, en _gallons_ (d'après wikipédia) *
...la conclusion logique s'impose à l'esprit : te voilà particulièrement verni aujourd'hui ! 

*Joyeux anniversaire Jean-Mi ! *


* Avertissement légal : Je te recommanderais toutefois de ne point boire la totalité d'un seul coup ; ou bien de partager avec de nombreux amis.


----------



## LV4-26

Merci infiniment à vous deux.
Merci pour le lien, geve. Au passage, j'ai remarqué que 55 (zut, je l'ai dit !) en chiffres romains, ça fait LV.
Si c'est pas un signe, ça !


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations, Jean-Michel! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! eu gosto tanto quanto encontro alguém mais velho do que eu!  

Feliz aniversário Jean-Michel! 

Une chanson pour animer votre anniversaire.​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Jean-Michel!







un abrazo,
cuchu​


----------



## Jana337

Všechno nejlepší, Jean-Michel. 

Jana


----------



## carolineR

LV4-26
bienvenue au club très fermé 
des amateurs de forum
de 55ans 
toi extraterrestre 
moi ultra marine
sommes-nous faits 
pour nous entendre ?


----------



## Thomas1

Najlepsze życzenia, Jean-Michel. 

Tom


----------



## Agnès E.

Jean-Michel, j'ai failli rater ça !  
Bon, serre les dents...



Avec beaucoup de retard
Et, pourquoi pas, une infime touche d'art
Je me téléporte à Caen
Où le calvados coule à flots quand
Il s'agit de souhaiter joyeux anniversaire
A l'un de nos plus hardis quinquagénaires
Qui, bravant l'espace, le temps et internet
Ose jour et nuit mettre au net
Mots et expressions,
Usage et rédaction
Maniant prestement la souris
D'un geste auguste il dit : Bien !
Et le forero, heureux, sourit
Car LV4-26 le soutient 

Joyeux anniversaire,
Là-bas, sur ton rayon solaire !


----------



## zaby

Bon, tu es né un 27 novembre, mais en prenant en compte le décalage horaire avec Zeta II Reticuli, la théorie de la relativité générale qui nous dit que plus on va vite moins on vieillit, et bien sûr l'âge du capitaine, j'en arrive à la conclusion que, en fait, ton anniversaire c'est aujourd'hui 
(du moins, c'est surtout aujourd'hui que je me rends compte qu'un petit chiffre a changé dans ton profil)

B*o*_n_ *a*n_*n*_iv*er*s_a_i_r_e !!


----------



## anangelaway

Ah oui, je suis d'accord avec Zaby moi aussi...  55? C'est pas 26 ? 
Pfff, *Joyeux Anniversaire Jean-Michel* !  
Je bois un coup à ta santé, et hop, cling !


----------



## Gévy

A mon tour de te souhaiter un très heureux anniversaire, Jean- Michel. Et merci de ton aide pour mon discours présidentiel.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## texasweed

Well, I'm really late but that comes with age; I missed my own... 
With zaby's theory we have the same Bday so I won't miss it next year!

*Happy belated birthday!*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eh oui... petit à petit, sans s'en rendre compte, on vieillit presque tous !  (comment ça je parle trop ? Tu es le plus veinard ! etc...)
Un *ann*iversaire, ça se fête toute l'année, non ? 
Une bisette.


----------



## LV4-26

Je te rends mille grâces
Mon cher JazzByChas
Ma gratitude vers toi s'élève
Ma chère geve
Remerciements infinis
Ma chère Kelly
Ravi que tu sois là
Ma chère Vanda
Merci beaucoup beaucoup
Mon cher Cuchu
Tes paroles m'emplissent de joie
Ma chère Jana
Devant toi je m'incline
Ma chère Caroline
C'est super-sympa
Mon cher Thomas
Que de gentillesse,
Ma chère Agnès !
Sois pour toujours bénie
Ma chère zaby
Tout à fait enchanté
Ma chère anangelaway
Ma reconnaissance à vie
Ma chère Gevy
J'en ai les yeux tout humides
Ma chère texasweed
Et je te dis tchin-tchin
Ma chère KaRiNe.

Au cas où certains seraient tentés de faire des commentaires désobligeants concernant la valeur littéraire de ces quelques lignes, ma réponse est déjà prête : "on fait c'qu'on peut !"


----------



## tie-break

Cher poète,  
je te souhaite JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE!!!!
Même si je suis terriblement en retard!


----------



## LV4-26

tie-break said:


> Même si je suis terriblement en retard!


J'aurais accueilli tes souhaits avec plaisir, même si tu les avais repoussés aux calendes grecques
Mon cher tie-break


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

*Joyeux anniversaire!!*

Merci pour toutes sortes de choses,
Chaska


----------



## LV4-26

M'en voici tout épanoui,
Ma chère Chaska Nawi.

Version 2
Tes paroles me sont douces comme le moka
Et tonifiantes comme la vodka
Ma chère Chaska


 (And the worst of all is that I'm using a rhyming dictionary)


----------

